# 2 Trades too make you better



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Dallas trades: 
SF Adrian Griffin 
C Shawn Bradley 
PG Avery Johnson 
PG Nick Van Exel 

Dallas receives: 
SG Allan Houston 
PF Kurt Thomas 

TRADE ACCEPTED

DALLAS:
C-Raef LaFrentz
PF-Kurt Thomas
SF-Dirk Nowitzki
SG-Michael Finley
PG-Steve Nash

They get Thomas who helps them inside-and Houston instead of Spree becuase giving them Spree screws you guys.

AND NEXT...

Philadelphia trades: 
PF Sam Clancy 
PG Eric Snow
PF Derrick Coleman 

Philadelphia receives: 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon
PG Howard Eisley
PG Charlie Ward 
2 2nd Round Picks

TRADE ACCEPTED

PHILLY:
C-T-Macc
PF-Brian Skinner
SF-Keith Van Horn
SG-Aaron McKie
PG-Allen Iverson

They get rid of Coleman and get two decent PG's who can be better than Snow.

and after these trades..

NEW YORK:
C-Shawn Bradley/Doleac/Knight
PF-Antonio McDyess/Harrington/Clancy
SF-Adrian Griffin/Coleman/Anderson
SG-Latrell Spreewell/Postell/Johnson
PG-Nick VanExel/Snow/Williams/

Far fetched..but what do you think?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Sixers get raped. This would never happen, and if it did, the Knicks would be the best team in the East.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I know that the Knicks need to do some radical changes!
This trades should be the answer...but I think they would never happend, the Dallas trade is more possible than the 76's...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, this looks rather impossible... I say Nick Van Exel for Spreewell. I apologize if this offends anybody, but I'm really more of a McDyees fan than a Knicks fan. I just think Nick Van Exel would help McDyees... especially since they've played together before with the Nuggets.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright I admit the 76er trade was unfair-but I just wanted to start some conversation about the Knicks on this board


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't like these trades at all they do not make the Knicks title contenders


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think they would be better off then where they were before, but I think the Mavs will want Spree, cause Houston is way more money, and less of a slasher. They have a sharp shooter in Dirk already.

-Petey


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Since I ain't gettin to many looks I had 2 realistic trades that would give the Knicks a starting lineup of:
PG David Wesley/Howard Eisley
SG Allan Houston/Shandon Anderson
SF George Lynch/Chris Mills
PF Antonio Mcdyess/Danny Fortson
C Elden Campbell/Michael Doleac

How far do you think that would go in the East?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

That team would go VERY far. The east is weak... I mean, just look at the nets. They're a very weak team, as proven in the finals last season. I still think Van Exel is the way to go, though. David Wesley is good, but Van Exel is younger, faster, and more fun to watch. I think the Knicks would be very strong, if they can just get him to play PG.


----------

